# Fishlake



## flyfishin24/7 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hit fishlake on Saturday with four others and slayed em. In five hours of fishin we caught around 40 fish. Nothing real big just the normal snake looking splake, a few bows and some monster perch. The ice was louder than I had ever heard before which made things interesting. Weather turned out great. The two groups of people I talked to on the north end of the lake didn't seem to have as good of luck. Can't wait to hit it next weekend!!


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you have to have snowmobiles or 4 wheelers to get to the lake, or can a truck make it?


----------



## flyfishin24/7 (Jan 19, 2009)

we unloaded the 4 wheelers right at the lake.


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

sounds just like the group i went with. had a great time


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

It sounds like several groups did rather well this last weekend. A couple groups of guys from work were down there on Saturday and they caught near 40 fish also. It sounds like there will large numbers if ice fishermen down there this weekend from all the great reports. 

Too bad the group that I'm going down with doesn't want to leave Utah county until 10:30 AM. I bet the bite will be long over by then and the wind should be blowing by then. Dang it!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Herb said:


> It sounds like several groups did rather well this last weekend. A couple groups of guys from work were down there on Saturday and they caught near 40 fish also. It sounds like there will large numbers if ice fishermen down there this weekend from all the great reports.
> 
> Too bad the group that I'm going down with doesn't want to leave Utah county until 10:30 AM. I bet the bite will be long over by then and the wind should be blowing by then. Dang it!


Just get away from the groups and you will do ok. Our group caught around 60 fish after 10.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe the fishing will be so good in the morning everyone will have gone home by the time I get there and I can just use someone's fishing spot. 

By the way, I recieved an e-mail from a friend who landed 27 Perch between three guys last Saturday at Yuba. Those perch are HUGE. Many of the perch were over 12 inches and very fat! 

If we get too late of a start on Saturday morning that might be option number two.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Herb said:


> Maybe the fishing will be so good in the morning everyone will have gone home by the time I get there and I can just use someone's fishing spot.
> 
> By the way, I recieved an e-mail from a friend who landed 27 Perch between three guys last Saturday at Yuba. Those perch are HUGE. Many of the perch were over 12 inches and very fat!
> 
> If we get too late of a start on Saturday morning that might be option number two.


Thats another good option. I'll be there the 30th. Yuba rocks this year!!


----------



## PSE140 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, 
I am new to this whole posting thing. I have loved reading the reports over the past few months. So I decided to jump in. I am heading to Fishlake for the first time on the 24th. I hope to see some of you out on the ice.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

PSE140 said:


> Hey,
> I am new to this whole posting thing.


PSE140, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

The one other good thing about Yuba is how much closer the lake is compared to fish lake. I guess some guys on BFT have had great fishing the last few days also.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Herb said:


> The one other good thing about Yuba is how much closer the lake is compared to fish lake.


That depends on your perspective. I guess if your sorry *** lives amongst the most highly polluted air in the nation (Wasatch Front), then Yuba would be closer than Fish Lake....

How do you guys breathe up there?


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Heppy, you are right! If you live along the wasatch front it is closer. If you live in Cedar City Yuba is a longer drive.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been to fish lake the past two weekends and the bite has held up until about 2:00 both times. The best times were actually between 10:30 and noon for our group. The trick was to keep your jig/bait moving for the splake. Also caught a couple of little macks right on the bottom in 80'. One of these trips we'll get a big one (I hope).


----------

